# New Systema Board



## Jay Bell (Dec 10, 2003)

Chris Williams has put together a new forum for Systema.  Vladimir is on the board and will be contributing as he can.

Systema, Russian Martial Art Board


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2003)

Good luck to them!


----------



## Klondike93 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Jay, I just found it yesterday when I went to Vlad's website looking for seminar info. It's a lot easier on the eyes than Arthur's site  :erg:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 11, 2003)

I just registered, I hope I will be able to browse and read


----------

